
Black Friday Online Sales grew 17% to a record $5.03B - john58
http://alphastreet.com/b6884c03
======
desireco42
Which is great, except dwarfed by Chinese 11:11 holiday.

[http://time.com/5016471/singles-day-china-
november-11-deals-...](http://time.com/5016471/singles-day-china-
november-11-deals-shopping-single/)

